# wood lathe projects?



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i went and bought myself a wood lathe the other day, 37inch. now im looking for some cool ideas or projects to turn. im gonna try my hand at game calls, and pens. im also halfway through turning a fish lure for when i go fishing next week. the fish lure is gonna be a top water for big jack fish. any one else doing any turning? lets see some pics.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck on your fishing trip. looking forward to seein some of your turning projects.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Other than what you said........ Basball Bats, lamps, bowls and lids for bowls, pool cues, fishing rod handles, pretty much anything that needs a handle, candle stick holders, ornaments, flower vase, yo-yo's, chair and table legs

And that is just off the top of my head


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I occasionally turn billy clubs, vases, tool handles, spinning tops, handles for game carriers/drags and any other thing that I can make rather than buy.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I have a small Jet lathe, I turned pobably a 100 pens. it is fun but can get expensive. I even turned some slim penn out of aluminum rod I bought from home depot. they came out nice. you have a drill press ? you 'll need one for pens and the vise to put the blank in.

I'm at work and this one I made 5/6 years ago flying two different wood.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That looks awesome loic. Good luck Terence!


----------

